# Durchblutung Finger (Raynaud)



## jusio (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

auch wenn es angesichts dieser tollen Hitze komisch erscheint, habe ich doch eine Frage in die Runde:

Hat jemand das Problem mit kalten und bis zur Handfläche weissen Fingern (weil nur unwesentlich durchblutet) und dieses auch irgendwie in den Griff gekriegt ? Sobald die Temperaturen unter 20 Grad gehen habe ich dieses Problem (auch beim nicht-biken, im Sitzen, Liegen, Stehen, Gehen, joggen, etc.).

Grüße, Eva


----------



## wilbur.walsh (13. Juli 2010)

Schau mal zu einem Arzt (Rheumatologen). 

Ein Raynaud-Syndrom kann zwar alleine stehen, jedoch steckt manchnmal eine andere Erkrankung hinter dem Sympton, ich täte es abklären lassen. 

Vorallem, wenn die Gefäßspastik bereits ab unter 20°C auftritt und man Schmerzen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jusio (13. Juli 2010)

Schmerzen habe ich zwar keine, aber der Hinweis mit dem Rheumatologen ist gut. Danke !



wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> Schau mal zu einem Arzt (Rheumatologen).
> 
> Ein Raynaud-Syndrom kann zwar alleine stehen, jedoch steckt manchnmal eine andere Erkrankung hinter dem Sympton, ich täte es abklären lassen.
> 
> Vorallem, wenn die Gefäßspastik bereits ab unter 20°C auftritt und man Schmerzen hat.


----------



## die tina (13. Juli 2010)

Ich würd mit sowas erst mal zum Angiologen gehen, glaube, das ist nichts rheumatisches.

Grüße,
Tina


----------



## wilbur.walsh (13. Juli 2010)

die tina schrieb:


> Ich würd mit sowas erst mal zum Angiologen gehen, glaube, dass ist nichts rheumatisches.
> 
> Grüße,
> Tina



Sämtliche sekundären Ursachen (die es auszuschließen gibt) zählen zum rheumatischen(=autoimmunologischen) Krankheitskreis. Klar kann ein Angiologe auch helfen, jedoch spezialisieren sich diese meist auf andere Gefäßerkrankungen.
Tipp: bei der nächsten Uni-Klinik mal in die Rheuma-Sprechstunde gehen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Juli 2010)

Ich habe sowas auch, allerdings auch an den Füßen, an den Händen hauptsächlich im Daumen und Zeigefinger. Habs allerdings bisher einfach auf meine Raucherei in früheren Jahren geschoben und dass man da nix machen kann. Lohnt es sich, deswegen was zu unternehmen? Nerven tut´s mich schon, weil einem das schöne Herbsttouren ganz schön vermiesen kann.


----------



## trhaflhow (14. Juli 2010)

das primäre raynaud-syndrom betrifft frauen etwa doppelt so oft wie männer. er tritt meist schon früh ( zb pupertät) auf und bessert sich erst wieder in der menopause (Wechseljahre).
das sekundäre (seltenere) raynaud-syndrom tritt unabhängig von alter auf und ist abhängig von der zugrunde liegenden erkrankung. (also auch ev was rheumatisches.)
der primäre ist oft beidseits(re und li). 

in den meisten fällen ist es idiopatisch ( klingt gut, heisst aber nur, dass man die ursache nicht kennt)

du kannst damit also wahlweise einen angiologen, radiologen oder rheumatologen reich machen( va als privatpatient) da va der angiologe  dir nicht wirklich helfen kann aber er dich immerwieder einbestellen und untersuchen kann

wenns nur etwas stört einfach versuchen die finger warm zu halten wenns richtig belastend ist bei kälte zu hause bleiben alles andere hilft nicht.

falls es dich beruhigt ca 10% der weiblichen  bevölkerung hat das.
mit dem alter wirds ev besser ( also irgendeinen vorteil muss man ja haben)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Juli 2010)

Aha, leider merk ich noch nix davon ;-)
Aber dass das halt so ist und man da nix machen kann / muss, hab ich gestern dann auch mal ergoogelt, nachdem ich gesehen hab, dass das abgefrorene Finger sogar einen Namen haben.


----------



## jusio (15. Juli 2010)

Als ich "Rheuma" gelesen habe, bin ich in sekundenschnelle um 20 Jahre gealtert 

Hm, also helfen tut nix, wenn's das primäre R. ist ? Und woran erkennt man, ob es etwas rheumatologisches ist ? Auf ne Arztodyssee habe ich keine Lust, davon hatte ich letztes Jahr genug...




Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Aha, leider merk ich noch nix davon ;-)
> Aber dass das halt so ist und man da nix machen kann / muss, hab ich gestern dann auch mal ergoogelt, nachdem ich gesehen hab, dass das abgefrorene Finger sogar einen Namen haben.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Juli 2010)

Ich dachte immer, Rheuma ist mit Schmerzen verbunden? Ist doch dann eher ein Gefühl wie abgestorben oder nicht dazugehörig, aber tut zumindest im kalten Zustand nicht weh, oder?


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Juli 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Aha, leider merk ich noch nix davon ;-)



Du bist einfach noch zu jung!  

Kann man Rheuma nicht anhand einer Blutuntersuchung feststellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub nur, wenn´s das klassische entzündliche Rheuma ist, dann kann man einen Rheuma-Titer nachweisen. (weiß ich von meinem Hund)

Übrigens: Danke für die Blumen! Bei dir wieder soweit alles okay?


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Juli 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Übrigens: Danke für die Blumen!



Bittschön!  



> Bei dir wieder soweit alles okay?



Ach mei, ich tu einfach so.


----------



## trhaflhow (15. Juli 2010)

Rheuma ist nicht gleich Rheuma. Gibt die sog 
rheumatischen Erkrankungen. Aber das ist hochkomliziert
und wurde hier den Rahmen sprengen. 
Ich Versuchs mal mit nem Vergleich. 
Es gibt Rennräder mtb BMX Einrad hochrad. Etc. 
Fallt alles unter dem Begriff Fahrrad und sind doch sehr 
unterschiedlich.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Juli 2010)

Ist besser, man muss das nicht so genau wissen.


----------



## Mausoline (16. Juli 2010)

Ich hab das auch, auch manchmal bis in die Handflächen, auch an den Zehen und ich hatte es auch schon in der Pubertät. Da ich jetzt glaub ich in der Rückpubertät bin, besteht ja bei mir wohl die Hoffnung, dass es wieder besser wird 
Ich weiß, dass es eine Art gibt, bei der die Finger blau werden, das soll wohl nicht so gut sein. Bei mir ist es wie eine Schockwirkung, z.B. Berührung mit kaltem Wasser oder kalten Gegenständen aber dies meist im Frühjahr oder Herbst und natürlich wenns kalt ist. Ich hab deshalb beim Biken unter 15 ° immer Handschuhe dabei, die ich dann bei Abfahrten gleich anziehe. Wenns kälter ist hab ich mir jetzt öfters schon Wärmekissen mitgenommen zum in den Ärmel stecken bei Bedarf und aufwärmen. Ich hab noch keine Dauerschäden und es liegt nicht an schlechter Durchblutung. Meist reicht Geduld bis der Körper im Gesamten wieder warm ist oder wenns geht Wärmen der Finger/Hände an den wärmsten Körperstellen z.B. unter den Achseln.


----------

